# Brake caliper color?



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I always loved calipers that were painted to match the body. But brighter sportier colors are always cool too. I just wouldn't call that much attention to them if it were me unless they were a performance upgrade like the GM kit. But that's me.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I think either would work well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I see yellow...


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

not worth the time or price of the paint lol


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> not worth the time or price of the paint lol


But it was fine for you to black out your bowties and install a filter that lets in dirt?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

To be fair, painting the bowties takes a _lot_ less time.

I am in agreement with the post up above - I typically like them to match body color...but when you have a darker color body, then that doesn't quite have the same effect. Black always looks good, though it just means they hide even more behind a black/gray wheel, but being a stock caliper, that might not be the worst thing. Those who notice will appreciate the painted caliper, but those same people might wonder why you painted them a bright color if they're just normal stock calipers.

That said, if you did do a contrasting color, it usually works well to coordinate it with something else on the exterior of your vehicle - or a color you might plan to add to the exterior.

If I were in your position, I'd probably go with a black caliper, behind a gunmetal/gunmetal wheel given the color of your car.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

dealer did the bowties for me when i got it used for free and kn filter takes like 5 minutes...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> dealer did the bowties for me when i got it used for free and kn filter takes like 5 minutes...


Youve missed the point.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

this is just my daily im just saying i dont care that much lol especially with stock wheels


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> this is just my daily im just saying i dont care that much lol especially with stock wheels


Understood


----------

